# F450/550 weight??



## PHS79

Hi guys, for a mini dump we currently have a 2013 GMC 3500 4X4 Duramax with 9' Rugby dump. The GMC has a GVW of 13000 lbs and the last time I had it across the scale the empty weight was 9660 lbs with me in it, so that only leaves 3340 lbs that we can legally carry. Because of this we are overweight ALOT. Its not a huge deal since we are almost always in town (whole town is 25 mph speed limits) and not in danger of the DOT scaling us since this a municipal truck, but yet its also not safe to be as overloaded as we have been in the past.

I would like to upgrade trucks sometime in the the next couple years to a more capable truck. Here is what I would like to get:

F550 (or possibly a Ram 5500) 4X4, gasser, 9 ft box. For those that have a truck setup like this what is your actual payload? Also are your GVW and empty numbers?

Thanks!


----------



## FredG

PHS79 said:


> Hi guys, for a mini dump we currently have a 2013 GMC 3500 4X4 Duramax with 9' Rugby dump. The GMC has a GVW of 13000 lbs and the last time I had it across the scale the empty weight was 9660 lbs with me in it, so that only leaves 3340 lbs that we can legally carry. Because of this we are overweight ALOT. Its not a huge deal since we are almost always in town (whole town is 25 mph speed limits) and not in danger of the DOT scaling us since this a municipal truck, but yet its also not safe to be as overloaded as we have been in the past.
> 
> I would like to upgrade trucks sometime in the the next couple years to a more capable truck. Here is what I would like to get:
> 
> F550 (or possibly a Ram 5500) 4X4, gasser, 9 ft box. For those that have a truck setup like this what is your actual payload? Also are your GVW and empty numbers?
> 
> Thanks!


How many ton do you want to haul. Most guys that have F550 can legall 4 to 5 ton. Gvw I think 19,500. Maybe 7500 empty. Depends on how it's up fitted. You can go to a medium duty and haul 8 to 10 ton.


----------



## 98Chevy2500

f-450 dump 7.3, empty weighs 10,600, gvwr of 15K....2.2 ton legal to carry.
Newer F-450 superdutys have 16,500 GVWR, F-550,s have 19,500 GVWR's if IRC.

Going to be hard to stay legal on a 450 - 550 series and carry more than a few tons.


----------



## Mark13

I have a 2012 F550 (18,000lb gvwr, 7k fawr, 13,660lb rawr). 6.7 diesel, 4x4, ext cab, 9ft aluminum flatbed with a bunch of toolboxes. It's 10,500lbs with a full tank of fuel.


----------



## PHS79

FredG said:


> How many ton do you want to haul. Most guys that have F550 can legall 4 to 5 ton. Gvw I think 19,500. Maybe 7500 empty. Depends on how it's up fitted. You can go to a medium duty and haul 8 to 10 ton.


Ideally, being able to haul 3 yards of 3/4" gravel legally would be great. Usually we haul somewhere between 2 and 3 yards in the GMC, even at 2 yards of gravel we are more than 2000 lbs over weight, which is the reason why I want to get a heavier truck. We have 2 single axle dumps, both with 42K GWVs, both are right around 17,500 lbs with driver. The local quarry won't load us past 40K which puts about 8 yards in the truck.



98Chevy2500 said:


> f-450 dump 7.3, empty weighs 10,600, gvwr of 15K....2.2 ton legal to carry.
> Newer F-450 superdutys have 16,500 GVWR, F-550,s have 19,500 GVWR's if IRC.
> 
> Going to be hard to stay legal on a 450 - 550 series and carry more than a few tons.


I just "built" a F550 on Fords website and there is an available 19500 GVW package. Even if a F550 4X4 V10 with 9' dump would come in at 11500 with driver, with 19500 GVW would leave 8000 lbs as payload. So in theory it should legally be able to haul 3 yards of gravel (roughly 2700 lbs/yard). Which would be great considering we are only at 3340 lbs right now with the GMC.


----------



## plow4beer

One of our trucks is a 2015 F450. Pretty sure its 16,500gvw. Reg cab, 4x4, V10, 11ft drop side dump bed. Full tank of fuel and me in the cab its a tickle over 10k lbs....so right about 6500lbs of payload. Stupid, really. Truck would handle 5ton loads like its not even there.


----------



## plow4beer

PHS79 said:


> I just "built" a F550 on Fords website and there is an available 19500 GVW package. Even if a F550 4X4 V10 with 9' dump would come in at 11500 with driver, with 19500 GVW would leave 8000 lbs as payload.


Depending on the style/brand of bed your talking, that truck would probably be closer to 10,500 empty weight...probably less


----------



## plow4beer

I forgot to add that the truck I mentioned we have, has some pretty hefty underbody toolboxes as well, with cargo in them. So the weight (I cant remember exactly but its less than 10,100) of the truck without those is probably just under 10k.


----------



## Hysert

Our 6.7 F550 comes in at 10000lbs... with a 19500 GVW, we run 4 metric tons in it regularly (2200lbs each)... ive probably ran a load or two (LMAO) with 6ton in the box with no issues, usually short distance and no MTO around, Not sure how licensing works in the US? But our plate sticker is based on weight as well, so we have it registered for 15000KG or 30000lbs so when it's loaded or hauling 14000lbs were good... sticker cost nearly $1k each year... when that truck is loaded it drives like a caddy, unloaded it's a brick!


----------



## PHS79

Thanks everyone! This was the exact info I was looking for.


----------



## plow4beer

PHS79 said:


> Thanks everyone! This was the exact info I was looking for.


your lucky, usually my posts are useless and/or sarcastic...ive also been known to be a drunken jerk at times, but that usually only comes out when someone posts something stupid. Btw, I lied, the gvw on our 450 is 16000


----------



## mcwlandscaping

I'm assuming you'd be pricing out a new truck but my 06 F550 has a gvw of 17,950 and weighs 10,000 empty. She's a work horse...I really should get a 6-wheeler.


----------

